# Is it possible to rent accomodation for 7 days?



## priyav21 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi, myself , my daughter and husband would fly to Western Australia on visa 475. Me and my daughter will return back within 7 days. Is there any such option where we can rent a house only for 7 days? Are there any Bread & Breakfast facilties available in the regional area of WA? especially Mandurah or Bunbury?


----------



## Ozgirl (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes try stayz.com.au.


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

Yes it's possible...


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Check wotif.com or check-in.com.au. It is going to be expensive but you will even find B&B there.


----------

